# Best Wireless Broadband in Pune?



## KH_Global (Apr 20, 2010)

Many people are coming up 3.0 mbps broadband connection.  But none of them is offering unlimited plan offer.  Do you know any broadband provider in this category, who offers unlimited plans in Pune?

Robert.


----------

